# Green trip



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, it looks like I'll probably be taking my dream trip here in about two weeks.... I'm actually going out with Orvis, Stevo and a couple other folks to fish the Green. Question is... I can pick up some plastics that are useable out there, I have a few Rapalas and of course I'll have the trusty gold spinners. Any other suggestions on lures I should throw or colors I should look for before I stock up for the trip? I'm not going to fly fish, at least not as a primary method so any suggestions on colors or something new I should try would be appreciated and will certain be considered. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Make sure to take some tube jigs as well. I know you are a fan of flukes, so I would take a bunch of them. And if you are really feeling crazy, try picking up a mouse imitation. I hear the big browns come out to eat at night and like the big stuff. Several different Rapalas and Lucky's would be good to have, both it different sizes as well as colors. Have fun!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Make sure to take some tube jigs as well. I know you are a fan of flukes, so I would take a bunch of them. And if you are really feeling crazy, try picking up a mouse imitation. I hear the big browns come out to eat at night and like the big stuff. Several different Rapalas and Lucky's would be good to have, both it different sizes as well as colors. Have fun!


Chaser, would you just pick up some trout colored tubes or what? I know there was a tube color called camo that I had a while back but will any green pumpkin tube work out there or should I go for something in white with some fleck to it? I wish I could throw mouse imitations... but I wouldn't have the first idea what to do with one if I had it.... I'm thinking about floating Raps though because I've heard they have that same kind of effect.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Black and Brown marabous!! Especialy in the deeper runs. Ask Orvis about it. :wink: You guys should have a blast!!! Wish I could come but I have some explorin to do.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Black and Brown marabous!! Especialy in the deeper runs. Ask Orvis about it. :wink: You guys should have a blast!!! Wish I could come but I have some explorin to do.


Are those the ginger jigs I've heard about? I was told, by Orvis I think, to go up to Fishtech and talk to them about those. He mentioned he was dropping a chunk of change on bugs but I've got to kinda be selective. I've got probably 40 bucks or so to play with.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Chaser, would you just pick up some trout colored tubes or what? I know there was a tube color called camo that I had a while back but will any green pumpkin tube work out there or should I go for something in white with some fleck to it? I wish I could throw mouse imitations... but I wouldn't have the first idea what to do with one if I had it.... I'm thinking about floating Raps though because I've heard they have that same kind of effect.


Since the water is always clear as crystal, I would get lighter colors in green and brown shades. Watermelon is always a good bet. And like Kyle said, get maribou jigs in black, olive, and brown also. Get a few different sizes of each. In the slower runs, you'll be able to get away with a smaller jig, but in the faster ones you'll need more weight to get it down quickly.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully the cicadias are out this year nothing as cool as tossing the pre-historic foam bugs on a 1wt. I sent you a p.m. about what the jigs were called I have a few tube dude jigs that would be worth a shot up there as well. I have some mice patterns I do plan on heading down in the moonlight and giving them a little swim.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, Tubedude does an awesome Marabou that we have nicknamed a "Copper Pat". He ties them in all sizes but I would get 1/16 ounce head with size 6 hook. That will cover all depths. He only charges a buck a peice too. He could tie you up 5 of each black and Copper and you would be good to go. Fish tech will have the "tiny tots" they are ok but not as good as Pats and they cost the same. I would get 10 of those, three raps in brown trout, silver and black. All f7s. And some salt and pepper tubes on 1/16 ounce heads. With the jigs I would trail a foot of tippet with a hares ear or pheasant tail. Kill two birds. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Yeah, Tubedude does an awesome Marabou that we have nicknamed a "Copper Pat". He ties them in all sizes but I would get 1/16 ounce head with size 6 hook. That will cover all depths. He only charges a buck a peice too. He could tie you up 5 of each black and Copper and you would be good to go. Fish tech will have the "tiny tots" they are ok but not as good as Pats and they cost the same. I would get 10 of those, three raps in brown trout, silver and black. All f7s. And some salt and pepper tubes on 1/16 ounce heads. With the jigs I would trail a foot of tippet with a hares ear or pheasant tail. Kill two birds. :wink:


LOL... he told me about the Copper Pats. In fact, he showed me some the last time I was over.  I'll have to give him a shout and pick up some of those. All F7's.... got it. Salt and pepper tubes... on 1/16th heads. I'm going to have quite the list I think. I will probably hit Cabelas, Fishtech or Sportsmans or some combo of all three between now and then. Thanks for the info guys... I'll be taking a buttload of pictures hopefully and have a Loah-esque photo essay when we get back. Orvis, I'm totally with you about some moonlight fishing. Hopefully the weather is decent enough that we can give some topwater a shot. Its gonna be a long two weeks man....


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds very cool good luck fellas!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nor-tah said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Tubedude does an awesome Marabou that we have nicknamed a "Copper Pat". He ties them in all sizes but I would get 1/16 ounce head with size 6 hook. That will cover all depths. He only charges a buck a peice too. He could tie you up 5 of each black and Copper and you would be good to go. Fish tech will have the "tiny tots" they are ok but not as good as Pats and they cost the same. I would get 10 of those, three raps in brown trout, silver and black. All f7s. And some salt and pepper tubes on 1/16 ounce heads. With the jigs I would trail a foot of tippet with a hares ear or pheasant tail. Kill two birds. :wink:
> ...


I don't know if any of these guys told you but while using these light maribou and tube jigs be sure and put some 4# P-Line on or your jigs won't sink fast enough in the fast runs plus you won't be able to cast very far if you use too heavy of mono. And I concur, Copper Pats will spank those Green River trout!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Another great method for the Green is a wolly bugger and a water bubble combo.
Pistol Petes would also be good.
Jakes lures are also good on the Green.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Brookieguy, no I hadn't heard that. How does the P-line compare to 8lb mono? What is Pline anyway, some sort of fused line like Spiderwire or something? I'm sure I can spool up with some of that stuff as well as the Excalibur Silver Thread I normally use. Then I can just switch spools or go with whichever one works better for me. If you're in a drift boat, how far do you need to be able to cast with light gear? That might dictate which couple of rods I take with me too. Thanks for the headsup on the P-line. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

P-Line is just a brand of fluorocarbon line. I use the CXXX in both 4# and 6# test depending on where I am fishing and what I am casting. Fluoro sinks faster than mono, so it will help get those light jigs down faster.

While the Green is big, its not THAT big. When drifting it, you get just a quick shot a each hole as you pass. You may want the ability to cast with some distance, but you may find that casting too far just isn't needed. If you can cast as far as any average fly fisherman can, you'll be fine.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Brookieguy, no I hadn't heard that. How does the P-line compare to 8lb mono? What is Pline anyway, some sort of fused line like Spiderwire or something? I'm sure I can spool up with some of that stuff as well as the Excalibur Silver Thread I normally use. Then I can just switch spools or go with whichever one works better for me. If you're in a drift boat, how far do you need to be able to cast with light gear? That might dictate which couple of rods I take with me too. Thanks for the headsup on the P-line. 8)


P-Line CXX X-Tra Strong in Moss Green to be specific. It's a premium low memory small diameter monofilament that just happens to be my favorite. Silver Thread is good line also. It's the 4# that's important because when you're using those light 1/16 ounce jigs it gives you so much more control and lets your jig move more freely. You can also cast much further with it and the current will have less affect on the small diameter. Make sure you fill your reel spool to about 1/8 inch from the spool lip as this will increase casting distance also. Being on a drift boat you may only need to make 30-40' casts but with 8# line and 1/16 ounce jigs you would feel like you were using rope! I really think for trout jigging you will love the 4#. Just set your drag lighter to let those big fish run!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Hopefully the cicadias are out this year nothing as cool as tossing the pre-historic foam bugs on a 1wt. I sent you a p.m. about what the jigs were called I have a few tube dude jigs that would be worth a shot up there as well. I have some mice patterns I do plan on heading down in the moonlight and giving them a little swim.


Problem with that week is, no moon


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

huntnbum said:


> Problem with that week is, no moon


Oh.... shoot. Well, hopefully it just keeps the fish eating longer during the day. Glad you're going too Rick. I think we're going to have a good time.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Some call the trout on the Green below the Dam "sophisticated"; I just call them "hungry".

The Browns take a break mid-day to digest all the hair, feathers, foam, bobbers (sorry, strike indicators) and Japanese hooks tied to broken-off 6X and 7X tippets wadded up in their gut. If you are on the "A" section, this lull occurs while you are floating the best holes down around the Caddis Wall during lunch time.

During this period of inactivity I like to use the PAP (Pale Afternoon Potato chip), in a size 10. If tied correctly the fly closely represents the potato chips that float down the River mid-day from Mother-in-Law Rapids to the Wall, "hatched" by red-neck knuckledraggers. The fly can easily be tied while in a drift boat, without a vise, as long as the patch of chamois has been lightly dampened with Budweiser. The Pale Afternoon Potato chip fly works during any moon phase.

The photo below depicts the PAP: 









Substitute the lead wire with copper wire and you have the CBMP (Copper Bodied Morning Potato chip) for those fussy morning rainbows. PM me for detailed tying recipes.

Enjoy your trip Riley. Please go barbless.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

PAP bahahahaha. That is hilarious Goob!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't laugh, it really works!
I have used a piece of yarn, loosly tied to a hook to imitate bread, with great results.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a true story. One of my eletist fly fishing buds made the fly from a piece of chamois that he uses for straightening out leaders. When we float the Green we like to feed the fish, especially Browns. One day we were having lunch and fed the cruising Browns potato chips and so he fashioned the fly. We all caught fish on it that day and laughed like school kids on a bluegill pond. 

Trout on this blue-ribbon fishery love potato chips, bologna, bread, and my antelope salami. (everybody loves my antelope salami.)

Actually, the PAP looks like a flesh fly.

Fishing the Green below da Gorge is not complicated. I gently toss some #24 whatyamacallits at them with my Helios when I'm in a crowd. But when know one is looking I (we) get out the old spinning rod and throw jigs and spinners.


eyegotagitbak2wurk


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

:? Really....? Please excuse the skepticism.... I mean, it made me laugh but really? I could see you being the "unconventional" type Goob but I'd have to see video of a take on the PAP before I let you set the hook on this one. :wink: :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> :? Really....? Please excuse the skepticism.... I mean, it made me laugh but really? I could see you being the "unconventional" type Goob but I'd have to see video of a take on the PAP before I let you set the hook on this one. :wink: :lol:


It's a true story and I'm a little disappointed you don't believe me.

Talk to Mike J. or Mark T. at the Uinta County Herald in Evanston, 307-789-6560. Mark makes the flies.

Fishing the Green should not be complicated.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > :? Really....? Please excuse the skepticism.... I mean, it made me laugh but really? I could see you being the "unconventional" type Goob but I'd have to see video of a take on the PAP before I let you set the hook on this one. :wink: :lol:
> ...


Not complicated at all. Those fish in there know they will be released and bite almost anything at the chance it may be real food. Kind of like those simple-minded cutts at Strawberry.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's a true story and I'm a little disappointed you don't believe me.
> 
> Talk to Mike J. or Mark T. at the Uinta County Herald in Evanston, 307-789-6560. Mark makes the flies.
> 
> Fishing the Green should not be complicated.


I'm sorry Goob, it just sounded like one of those things you throw out there hoping to get pics of some poor guy who bought it and actually tried to float a "PAP" for the trout out there. Trust me, had I been going out there, I would have taken pictures. :wink: I'm actually surprised you don't have pics of this fly in action.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > It's a true story and I'm a little disappointed you don't believe me.
> ...


Yeah, I understand. Note that I have pictures of the first time we used PAP on da Green and have posted them on the UWN. I ran this story before with pictures of the fly and the Browns we caught with it. Trouble was, I was holding the fish with my fingers touching the gills!! Yikes, I got thrown under the bus for mishandling fish and people just forgot that the post was about the PAP fly.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Next time that you are at a fish farm, look at what they have hooked on the rods that they let you use.
Yup, the same thing.
A small piece of leather.[chamois]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Next time that you are ar a fish farm, look at what they have hooked on the rods that they let you use.
> Yup, the same thing.
> A small piece of leather.[chamois]


No way.... seriously? That cracks me up. I'd never have thought it would work that well. :lol:


----------

